# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Small Split System Air Con - Advice Please

## tcns

Hi All,  
I picked up a Mistral 1HP Air Con at Bunnings yesterday for $379 - cheap as chips and comes with a 5 year warranty. I bought it because it was the last one there and I was really still deciding on what to do. (If I change my mind I can get a full refund under their 30 day policy thing)  
My question is has anyone had these or any experience with these ? 
I am just after a small unit for the bedroom of about 14m2. Also 
if any of you have picked up some different brands that you think are better - like all of us here I am half way between broke and too cheap to spend real money - I am looking for value.  
In reality I am sure this unit is only made to go for 5 years so if I got that out of it with some degree of reliability I would be happy otherwise I am open to suggestions  
Thanks in Advance  
Tom

----------


## Mowy

Hi, 
The installation cost is quite a bit so it might not be a bad idea to get a better brand. Also, does it come with all the necessary piping etc for installation? This will set you back $200 or so I think. 
Having said that though, my friend got 3 mistral splits a year ago. He says they work quite well. 
1HP unit will be plenty for a room that size. Anything bigger will actually be overkill.  
Mowy

----------


## tcns

Thanks Mowy, 
It is a full kit so it comes with everything which is good, I have been quoted $450 for install, I don't know how that compares but it seems ok. I am glad to have some feedback from an owner (or at least a mate of one) 
Tom

----------


## marineman

Hi Tom 
My first post. but I have a little experince with splits having installed four units at my place in FNQ.
I don't have any experience with Mistral, but it sounds like a reasonable price. the last units I installed were 2 x LG 9000 Btu 1 each in smaller bedrooms 9m2 each.
Generally I did all the drilling, hole cutting, and mounting and ran the wires in the roof. but I got a 'lecty to wire up and fridgy to set to work (evac and gas if required). 
if you get the system installed totally by a "professional" and be careful here, it can cost upto $500 depending on the location of your evap (indoor) and Condensor (outdoor) units. the last 2 LG I installed had 10m of pipe between the units. 
As i said I don't know about the mistral but one thing to check is the sound pressure rating (in dB) i have an Emailair 17000 btu for the lounge and the outside unit is rated at 67 dB and I wish I didn't as it's too noisy. the LG's and Panasonic have a outside dB rating of 60 and that about right. you don't even know there running most of the time. i mounted the LG's under my deck, don't even know that they are there. 
So if I were you I'd check the plaque on the side of the outdoor unit and if it's over say 63-65dB i'd be using that 30day return policy of Bunnies. units with a lower dB might cost a bit more but worth it. 
regards 
John 
You get what you pay for.

----------


## Barry_White

tcns 
My brother-in-law installed a 1½hp Mistral last year in his glass room and he couldn't be happier with it. I was there last week and it certainly kept the room cool on 32° day. 
The unit was pretty quite and you could not hear it from inside and it is outside his neighbors place and he doesn't complain about any noise. 
My friend who is a air conditioning contactor say that they are made in China but Mistral has been around a long time and Chinese stuff is getting better. 
As you say with a 5 year warranty thats only $76 a year which is really chicken feed and if it goes after 5 years a new one will probably be cheaper the way prices are going.

----------


## jackiew

> The unit was pretty quite and you could not hear it from inside and it is outside his neighbors place and he doesn't complain about any noise.

  just because they haven't complained  doesn't mean that it isn't noisy.  I hate my next door neighbour's air conditioner ( make and age unknown)  - it is clearly audible throughout my home ( especially in my bedroom) and clearly audible in my back garden despite being located towards the front of their home.    As the family includes an elderly lady and a handicapped child and as they do turn it off when they go to bed I haven't complained but the day the unit expires I for one will be rejoicing.

----------


## tcns

Checked the manual on line - the outdoor unit produces 45dB which I believe is more than acceptable IMO - our old in window unit was 65dB - neighbours won't know themselves, 
Thanks for all this feedback I am loving it, Thanks guys 
Tom

----------


## Barry_White

> just because they haven't complained doesn't mean that it isn't noisy. I hate my next door neighbour's air conditioner ( make and age unknown) - it is clearly audible throughout my home ( especially in my bedroom) and clearly audible in my back garden despite being located towards the front of their home. As the family includes an elderly lady and a handicapped child and as they do turn it off when they go to bed I haven't complained but the day the unit expires I for one will be rejoicing.

  jackie 
If its an old window unit they are the pits and you wouldn't be able to hear a 747 over some of them. But I think you will find a lot of smaller split system units are quite bearable. 
You could try growing some dense shrubs around the area.  
Although not making good neighbor relations you could always complain about it because there is a limit on the noise level they are allowed to make. 
The trouble with a lot of those old units they are like Berger paints "they just keep, keeping on". That is an old paint slogan for Berger Paints if you don't know what it is.

----------


## seriph1

What an interesting thread! I just got a quote of 1200 installed for a 1.65 HP split system. I think I will have to do more research. 
We were actually looking for one of those dual systems, that has one condenser unit and two outlets - one for living space - one for bedroom.

----------


## tcns

> What an interesting thread! I just got a quote of 1200 installed for a 1.65 HP split system. I think I will have to do more research. 
> We were actually looking for one of those dual systems, that has one condenser unit and two outlets - one for living space - one for bedroom.

  Two things Seriph1, 
1. There is a company (to whom I have no affilation) caller Ager Airconditioning at Underwood that has prices listed at $499 + install for a 1.0HP and $995 + install for a 2.5 HP. A friend has two of these units which come with a 5 year warranty and they run really well. I don't know how much install is but I would assume around the $450-$500 mark for a single - probably get a deal if you had two done. So it looks like you are pretty close to that price so you have probably done well 
2. If you get a "dual head" style unit keep in mind that when the system is running the smaller of your outlets it will still be using a huge fan and compressor to produce the cold air. What that means is that the running costs will be high for the smaller unit. As long as you factor that in, I don't know whether you can get an "inverter" model of this to save a bit of energy use ? Also factor in a higher cost for additional refrigerated lines and gas - I am not sure how much line or gas they come with standard but I would nearly guarantee that you will have to have additional lines and gas put in - not a big deal - probably a few hundred extra ?? (I am guessing here) 
Tom

----------


## John99

Just on neighbors and noise looking through my construction certificate for the extension I am putting on to the house. It said that I would need to lodge a new development application  if:  
1. I installed a air conditioner closer then 3 metres to the boundary 
or : 
2.   noise levels by the AC exceed 5dB over ambient backgroud noise measured at the boundary.   
I guess their looking at ways to reduce the noise that affects neighbors ??? maybe ?

----------


## seriph1

thanks heaps for the feedback TCNS - I am going to look further into it .... and may even install a refrig unit in the roof space as our ducted heating has capacity to do that....will likely cost a bunch more though. We have fully zoned heating through the home, which makes it viable if it's affordable. 
Can't think of a worse thing than noisy aircondos going 24/7 next to my bedroom window..... I NEED MY SHUTEYE!   :Biggrin:

----------


## marineman

> may even install a refrig unit in the roof space as our ducted heating has capacity to do that....will likely cost a bunch more though. We have fully zoned heating through the home, which makes it viable if it's affordable.

  If you got ducting already installed it should be pretty easy to fit a reverse cycle unit to give you your heating and cooling. i assum your heating is by electric elements. you'll find that heating with an aircon is cheaper as your only paying to move the energy (heat pump) and not burn it. 
wish I could've afforded ducting all those years ago when I first started putting A/C into this place, maybe the next place....... 
keep cool 
John

----------


## seriph1

no it is gas ducted heating - spent the bucks and got the best one we could find - super efficiant, zoned and all that ..... BELIEVE it has the capacity to have cooling fitted to it as well ..... good point abt the reverse cycle AIRCON energy consideration. 
thanks!

----------


## GCP310

I have just had the 1.0hp installed in my bedroom and the 2.5hp installed in the family room. Both units are mistral and bought from bunnings. 
The units themselves are excellent. the one in the bedroom is very quiet,both indoors and out. (head & compressor) i was told they are a copy of the mitsubishi unit.  :Cool:   
Use the recommended installer. I think its Electric Blue or something like that. Question the installer when he turns up, make sure he knows what he is doing. dont feel stupid for asking questions. just because they are "licenced" does not mean they know what they are doing. The local company up here had a simple job and completely Ducked the job up [replace d with f] and burnt the mother board out  :mad:  :mad: .  
the service agent came out and had to re wire the unit and replace the motherboard which cost another $650.00 on top of the install costs. i havnt paid the first company yet. the wiring job was totally screwed up. a nasty join covered in elect tape midway thru and the earth used as an active with a bit of tape wrapped around it at the compressor end. :eek:  
in summary, dont be in a hurry to get it installed once you buy it, shop around and do your homework. it will save you a ton of greif.  :Shock:  
there are more cowboys in this industry than a John Wayne movie. 
G

----------


## kompsj

FOLKS.  These units will last a very very very long time, like the old fridges, if installed correctly.  I'll explain.
A freind of mine is a warranty guy and I know they carry ACID test kits which test if the system has been vacuumed properly (kits cost around $10).  If the system has not been vacuum'd properly then it develops acid instantly (from memory, it is hydrolchloric acid) which starts rusting the inside of the all pipes, and pumps very quickly.  This rust will occur very quickly, its worse than salty water, ITS ACID.  Now, the system might go for about 1, 2, 3 years tick tick tick, but will eventually decrease performance due to blockage and sieze the pump, Hence its not fixable or covered under warranty.  If vacuumed properly, I have seen these units go for 30 years + still going and have not leaked.  Like the good old kelvinator fridge, will keep going and going.  This is why the manufactures DEMAND professional installs in order to comply for your warranty(and it is illegal to self install.  Insurance people also know this and will ask for it in the event of an incident).  It protects their brand and covers them in the event of an exploded pipe incident.  You know the saying, "I had a Kelvinator fridge that lasted 35 years and I out grew it so its chuggin along in the garage now.  Keeps my beers really really COLD."  They will last a long long long time if installed correctly.  Also they ask for the license no of the installer and contact them if an issue arises.  Hence no warranty if not installed by a licensed fridgy. 
I am a licensed fridgy, quite happy to sign of self installs to comply with your warranty, if they are installed properly. This is not illegal. However, conditions, are  :Redface:  
1) Install is done well, indoor unit/outdoor unit is level and correct clearances to walls, refer to installation manual for these, simple really.
2) Correct copper used for gas type, I am finding many of the cheaper types are coming with the copper pipe supplied. The cheaper units seem to work fine. I have one at home and love it. Simple really. 
3) Only I flair the copper, as this must be done correctly with the correct tools that I trust, and you need to make oil traps sometimes and sometimes not, depending on install. Most back to back systems are quite simple.
4) I weld the copper joins if required as you have to use the correct silver content rods depending on the type and run dry nitrogen through the pipes in order to comply.
5) I vac the unit and check for leaks, as I have the latest tools, including 2 stage vac pump, leak detectors, and gauges.
6) I put more gas if needed due to extended runs. Although rare on installs. You pay for the extra gas, fair enough. 
Price = $140 depending on location. This buys 1-2 hours of my time including travel. I'm in Preston, Vic,close to Melbourne CBD and do these on weekends or weekday evenings. Call me on 0417 209 552 or email me. Always happy to help a DIY person (me being one). Will do full installs as well.

----------


## Damon_11

Greetings friends, 
Preg Wife (2 weeks to go :eek: ) has put the order in for a split system to supplement the Brivis ducted evaporative air we have for use on very humid days in Perth (2 in 7 during summer).  We have 70m2 to cover in the open family areas.   
Can I have your suggestions on quality brands to go for at reasonable price that you have had some success with. 
Thanks..DC   :Smilie:

----------


## fella1

I Paid For Two Three Years Ago They Both Work Excellent 
Price Was $244 .00 Each And $700.00 For Install With $250.00 Electrical In Brisbane

----------


## Tabby

kompsj. Your last post was Oct 2006. Are you still avail for full installs?  I'm looking at a single phase inverter ducted system

----------

